# 12" cube Mr. Aqua



## Doggydoc (Sep 1, 2011)

pleurothallid said:


> Got an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. 
That's JUST what I am looking to do with mine
Where did you get that piece of driftwood?



Doggydoc


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Lovin' that look!


----------



## pleurothallid (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. The driftwood is from the Mississippi. Given enough walks along the river one can pick up a lot of fantastic pieces, even within the city.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Does the LED bulb bother you when sitting in the room? I have a single cfl over my 12" cube in my living room and I must admit it's a bit annoying as the bulb isn't recessed enough. I was debating doing a PAR30/38 bulb like yours or getting a fugeray


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool idea!


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

love the look! please keep updating as the monstera grows "up"


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow... I never would have thought of that. Talk about thinking outside the box. LOL Awesome idea... it looks great.


----------



## pleurothallid (Jan 22, 2013)

Some growth.


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good. What type of shrimp are you planning on adding?


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

Job well done.


----------



## pleurothallid (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks. There's about a dozen Crystal Red shrimp in there now with 2 Amano's. The Hydrocotyl 'Japan' is growing really fast, almost needs trimmed already under the LEDs.


----------



## hyunbaw (Jan 18, 2006)

That's one cool way to weigh down / sink some new driftwood. Looks great! 
Send me some of your trimmings!!


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

how much was the par38 flood light?


----------



## pleurothallid (Jan 22, 2013)

Soup12 said:


> how much was the par38 flood light?


$20 shipped. PAR 38, 6000K. I use them on all my terrariums/planted aquariums and even for full sun burst on my marine enclosure.


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

One of the coolest tanks I've seen!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Did you make the stand? I love the look of it


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Update?


----------



## Doggydoc (Sep 1, 2011)

By far one of the nicest tanks here. I love the simplicity. 



Doggydoc


----------



## Clavius (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome tank, without a doubt!


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

where did you get stand? did you build it


----------



## Dietz (Dec 15, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

pleurothallid said:


> $20 shipped. PAR 38, 6000K. I use them on all my terrariums/planted aquariums and even for full sun burst on my marine enclosure.


what wattage? is this a low or medium tech tank?


----------

